# More Recall.. Kirkland, TOTW, one Wellness



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Please read 


Updated Notice Includes Kirkland and Taste of the Wild Recall

http://truthaboutpetfood.com/articl...alance-and-one-wellness-product-recalled.html


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

More now??


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

More reason than ever to stop feeding dry and go all raw!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It does just keep getting more and more scary. I think perhaps their attempt at CYA is unraveling.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw on the lab forum Natural Balance formulas being recalled and one Wellness let me look..here it is:




5/4/12

Dear Club NB Members:

Natural Balance has just been notified by Diamond Pet Foods, one of our co-manufacturers, that certain Natural Balance dry food formulas produced in their Gaston, SC facility should be voluntarily recalled.

Although there have been no animal illnesses reported and none of our Natural Balance products included in the recall have tested positive for Salmonella, we have voluntarily initiated this recall as a precautionary measure.

The following is a list of products affected, for select sizes:

5 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison Dog; Best By Date: December 12, 2012; December 13, 2012; March 12, 2013
15 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison Dog; Best By Date: December 12, 2012; December 13, 2012; December 14, 2012; March 5, 2013; March 6, 2013
28 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison Dog; Best By Date: December 12, 2012; December 13, 2012; December 14, 2012; March 5, 2013; March 6, 2013; March 7, 2013; March 8, 2013; March 12, 2013
5 LB Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog; Best By Date: December 10, 2012; December 21, 2012; December 22, 2012
15 LB Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog; Best By Date: December 10, 2012; December 21, 2012; December 22, 2012
28 LB Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog; Best By Date: December 10, 2012; December 21, 2012; December 22, 2012
5 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Bison Dog; Best By Date: December 17, 2012; December 18, 2012; December 28, 2012; December 29, 2012
15 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Bison Dog; Best By Date: December 9, 2012; December 17, 2012; December 18, 2012; December 28, 2012; December 29, 2012
28 LB Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Bison Dog; Best By Date: December 9, 2012; December 17, 2012; December 18, 2012; December 28, 2012; December 29, 2012
5 LB Natural Balance Vegetarian Dog; Best By Date: December 9, 2012
28 LB Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog Large Breed Bites; Best By Date: December 12, 2012; December 20, 2012; December 21, 2012
5 LB Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog Small Breed Bites; Best By Date: December 21, 2012
12.5 LB Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog Small Breed Bites; Best By Date: December 21, 2012

Recalled products may have been distributed in the following states:

Alabama, Arkansas, Colorado, Connecticut, DC, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Iowa, Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Massachusetts, Maryland, Maine, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Mississippi, North Carolina, North Dakota, Nebraska, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, Ohio, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Virginia, Vermont, Wisconsin, West Virginia, Wyoming and Canada.

States that are NOT affected include:

Alaska, Arizona, California, Hawaii, Idaho, Montana, New Mexico, Nevada, Oregon, Utah, and Washington.

We are extremely sorry for any potential issues this may cause, and will continue to keep all of our customers updated through Club NB.

Sincerely,

Your Natural Balance Family

CANIDAE as well:
A message from Canidae: 

It is with regret that we are reporting a voluntary recall on a limited production run of CANIDAE dry dog food produced out of the Diamond Pet Foods South Carolina plant. Even though not one of our products have been tested positive for Salmonella, it is out of pure precaution that this product is being removed from the market place. We are working diligently to make this process as seamless as possible for you, our retailers and consumers.

Although there have been no animal or human illnesses related to Canidae Pet Food, and the product has not tested positive for Salmonella, the company has voluntarily initiated this recall out of caution to ensure the health and safety of consumers and their pets.

Following is an example of how to read the production code and best before date:

Production Code Best Before Date
FDE0104R5 3X TS 10 - January - 2013 

The recall affects only products distributed in the following Eastern U.S. states which were manufactured at the Diamond Pet Food Gaston, South Carolina plant. Further distribution to other pet food channels may occur:

Florida, Massachusetts, New York, North Carolina, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Tennessee

Canidae Pet Foods apologizes for any potential issues this may have caused pet owners and their pets.

To ease this process, a returns/credit form will be posted on our web site soon. The form will request the following information:

Customer Name
Phillips Account Number
UPC
Lot Code
Best by Use Date
Quantity
Phillips Delivery Day
Product Description
Product Size 


As of this posting, this information has not been confirmed on the respective pet food company's websites. This was from a major pet food distributor, forwarded to me by a caring Independent Pet Food Retailer. I assume this information will become public soon, and will be posted as soon as I have it.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm most of these recalls are dog food. Are the dog treats under these brands spared from the recall?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey is on a mix of half Science Deit KD and TOTW. I did not Texas was not listed as one of the states that got bad stuff. But I am beginning to worry about ALL brands, no matter where they are made.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I dont think any treats, i hope not i just finished a small bag of Natural Balance treats Chicken flavor. I wont buy them again anyways they caused mush stools. i will stick with string cheese


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

3 goldens said:


> Honey is on a mix of half Science Deit KD and TOTW. I did not Texas was not listed as one of the states that got bad stuff. But I am beginning to worry about ALL brands, no matter where they are made.


I dont feed Diamond foods but there is too much going on i wouldnt feed it even if it was from another plant, you just never know


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The Dimond plant in SC had issues back in 2005. *Back then it as a toxic mold outbreak that killed dogs
CDC: Salmonella in dog food sickens 14 people in US; SC plant had toxic mold problem in 2005 | StarTribune.com

From the CDC
CDC - Salmonella Infantis Infections Linked to Dry Dog Food - Salmonella
Salmonella Outbreak Investigations: Reporting Timeline | CDC Salmonella

From life with Dogs website
CDC: Outbreak of Human Salmonella Infections Caused by Dry Dog Food | Life With Dogs[/QUOTE]


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping for the morning group


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

This is sad. Sawyer is on TOTW and I checked the production code on his bag and it is on recall. Sadly he's already eaten about half of the huge bag. And even worse, I obviously didn't save the receipt so I can only get a coupon for a free bag. No good to me if I am planning on switching his food. I probably wouldn't switch if it was their first recall but it seems that Diamond has had many.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't believe this!! I checked Lacey's TOTW Pacific Stream bag and the production code matches the ones in the article!!!! I'm calling the store where I got it right now. I've been feeding her from this bag for the past 3-4 weeks!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I called my vet about this; they and my pet store are aware of this recall. My vet explained that the symptoms of salmonella in dogs would be vomitting and diarreah, neither of which Lacey has. But, to be on the safe side, I'm dumping the TOTW that I have and getting a new bag.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I just opened a bag of the Sierra Mountain forumla, the production code does not have an "X" in it, so I should be okay.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

So Sawyer doesn't seem to have any symptoms of being sick but I am still planning on switching his food - probably to Fromm, it just freaks me out how many recalls Diamond has had. Normally I would do a gradual switch but should I just do an abrupt switch or buy a small bag of TOTW (not recalled) and the new food and do it gradually?


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lil_Burke said:


> So Sawyer doesn't seem to have any symptoms of being sick but I am still planning on switching his food - probably to Fromm, it just freaks me out how many recalls Diamond has had. Normally I would do a gradual switch but should I just do an abrupt switch or buy a small bag of TOTW (not recalled) and the new food and do it gradually?


As with any new food, probably best to introduce it gradually, and buy the small TOTW.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

From the Wellness website:


> WELLPET LLC VOLUNTARILY RECALLS ONE RECIPE
> OF DRY DOG FOOD
> DUE TO SALMONELLA AT DIAMOND PET FOODS’ FACILITY
> Tewksbury, Mass. (May 4, 2012) – WellPet LLC announced a voluntary recall of one recipe of Wellness® dry dog food after being notified by Diamond Pet Foods regarding the presence of Salmonella in Diamond’s Gaston, South Carolina facility.All Wellness products are tested for Salmonella and all lots tested negative prior to shipping to customers. The company is voluntarily recalling the select products below. This voluntary recall is being done out of an abundance of caution as these products were produced at the facility that has been linked to recent recalls of Diamond brand foods due to the threat of Salmonella.Pets with Salmonella infections may have decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian. Individuals handling dry pet food can become infected with Salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with surfaces exposed to this product. People who believe they may have been exposed to Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. According to the Centers for Disease Control, people who are more likely to be affected by Salmonella include infants, children younger than 5 years old, organ transplant patients, people with HIV/AIDS and people receiving treatment for cancer.The products involved in this voluntary recall are:Wellness Complete Health® Super5Mix® Large Breed Puppy, 15 lb. and 30 lb. bags and 5 oz. sample bags with best by dates of JAN 9 2013 through JAN 11 2013.Best by dates (lot codes) can be found on the back of the bag in the bottom right-hand corner.No other WellPet recipes, sizes or brands of food are impacted by this voluntary recall. "As a pet parent myself, I know how important peace of mind is when it comes to the health of our pets, and that is why we require that all of our products undergo testing for Salmonella, among other things," said Tim Callahan, chief executive officer of WellPet, the maker of Wellness® products. "All of these lots tested negative prior to being released for sale. We are voluntarily taking this additional step to further safeguard our dogs and to put our customers’ minds at ease."*The majority of Wellness natural products for pets are produced in WellPet’s own modern state-of-the-art manufacturing facility in Mishawaka, Indiana. WellPet no longer purchases any products from Diamond Pet Foods.*Pet owners who are unsure if the product they purchased is included in the recall, would like replacement product or have additional questions, may call us at (877) 227-9587 (Monday – Friday, 8:00 AM through 6:00 PM Eastern time and Saturday and Sunday, 9:00 AM through 5:00 PM Eastern time).


Given I was verbally assured 3 weeks ago by a Wellness CSR they had NO involvement with Diamond, I am beyond angry at this company for the bold faced lie. I have an email into the company with my complaint, asking specifically when they severed the relationship with Diamond. I would also like clarification--they no longer purchase from Diamond, but do they subcontract for processing with Diamond? If so, they should come clean and let the public know. They have some 'splaining to do.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I hope treats are not affected cos' I've been feeding Lucca NB dog treats all these while


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> From the Wellness website:
> 
> 
> Given I was verbally assured 3 weeks ago by a Wellness CSR they had NO involvement with Diamond, I am beyond angry at this company for the bold faced lie. I have an email into the company with my complaint, asking specifically when they severed the relationship with Diamond. I would also like clarification--they no longer purchase from Diamond, but do they subcontract for processing with Diamond? If so, they should come clean and let the public know. They have some 'splaining to do.


That is horrible!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

newport said:


> More reason than ever to stop feeding dry and go all raw!


Okay this may be a bit of a stupid question, but if the issue at hand is salmonella, how would feeding raw totally avoid this issue? I'm not trying to be sarcastic or anything, just maybe I'm missing something, it seems like that would always be a possibility with raw.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

vcm5 said:


> Okay this may be a bit of a stupid question, but if the issue at hand is salmonella, how would feeding raw totally avoid this issue? I'm not trying to be sarcastic or anything, just maybe I'm missing something, it seems like that would always be a possibility with raw.


Nope, raw feeding can have salmonella issues, as well.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

We stopped on the way home today to buy dog food from the little Feed and Seed store near us. They just got in a new shipment of Taste of the Wild and every single bag is in the recalled lots. Sigh. We told the store owner, who was not a happy camper but grateful for the information. It does pay to check the lot numbers. They are on the Diamond web site, along with instructions for how to claim a refund: Diamond Pet Recall |.

I know it's frightening to have these recalls, but we're so much better off when the companies are honest about this. I actually worry _less_ about food from a company if I know they have a track record of doing recalls when they are needed.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

BayBeams said:


> Nope, raw feeding can have salmonella issues, as well.


Thanks for the info! That's what I figured, so I was a little confused by that post!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It seems to me that when Diamond had the problem a few years back, one or two companies denied any connection with them---and that was not the truth. I also remember some companies claimed every single ingredeint in their food was from America, that that was not true. 

I think years ago companies could easily get by with this kind of "fudging" the truth. But now with the net things can be found out and word spread. The can't keep it under wraps, hidden away any more.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I feed Natural Balance, but what I'm currently feeding isn't affected at all. 

BTW, for those of you who said "raw is better and I won't have to run into that problem", the truth is...your dog is just as much at risk because they are consuming RAW MEAT. It still contains all the harmful bacteria that can get into their systems. Now, I'm not saying one is better over the other, but if you have small children, and are feeding raw; you must absolutely be careful, because kids will lick anything and your dog that is being fed raw still sheds that bacteria in their feces. Just sayin'.....


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Im traveling so I checked with home and thank goodness our bags are safe, for now anyways.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Ugh, two bags of TOTW cat food I have are in the recall


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> It seems to me that when Diamond had the problem a few years back, one or two companies denied any connection with them---and that was not the truth. I also remember some companies claimed every single ingredeint in their food was from America, that that was not true.
> 
> I think years ago companies could easily get by with this kind of "fudging" the truth. But now with the net things can be found out and word spread. The can't keep it under wraps, hidden away any more.


Three weeks ago I called Wellness to ask if they had any food manufactured by Diamond and Wellness CSR *LIED* to me, telling me they have no association whatsoever with Diamond. I don't tolerate a business like Wellness not telling their consumers the honest truth. I am beyond angry at them right now. Our food is not the one recalled; however, my level of trust now with them is zero.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Three weeks ago I called Wellness to ask if they had any food manufactured by Diamond and Wellness CSR *LIED* to me, telling me they have no association whatsoever with Diamond. I don't tolerate a business like Wellness not telling their consumers the honest truth. I am beyond angry at them right now. Our food is not the one recalled; however, my level of trust now with them is zero.


I can't believe they would do that! Lying like that to a customer has to be illegal! I would be angry as well, I am angry on your behalf!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I was at the pet store today picking up more Fromm for the boys. They're really doing well on it. I chatted with the owner of the store. She said Canidae has already purchased it's own production plant so it doesn't have this happen ever again. How dare Wellness lie about their association. I don't tolerate sneaky.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Just got back from Tractor supply to get something else to feed my dogs. Ended up with Blue Wilderness. Ingredients look good, dogs just ate it and gobbled it up. I only pray that it agrees with Daisy. All it takes is one sneaky ingredient and bang her ears are all red... This is very frustrating... I hate changing foods....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I feed Natures Domain and have been very happy with it. Fortunately, the current bag I have at the house is not on the recall list. However the TOTW that I mix with my cats' prescription food IS on the recall list. I am in Chicago, so there's nothing I can do about it (other than not feeding it) before Monday. 

Since I have been feeding raw to my dogs every other night for a few months, I am not going to panic over the possibility of salmonella. They were eating raw chicken for goodness' sake! I feel like there is a much higher possibility of salmonella from that than from the dry food.


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55 (Mar 10, 2011)

Henry's eats Premium Edge and his bag product # is a 1X rather than a two or three, but he was throwing up and had diarreah within less than 12 hours of eating it. I reported this to Diamond and to the FDA. He seems fine since I took him off of food for 24 hours and now have him on cottage cheese and rice. The vet seems to think he's fine too. I'll be transitioning him to ProPlan Sensitive tomorrow. So, not happy about this. Why on earth did it take a whole month to issue the recall? Ridiculous. Not to mention, I think this is not the end of it.

I'd love to try Fromm, but it's so expensive. That's why I liked Premium Edge. Grrr...


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

fostermom said:


> They were eating raw chicken for goodness' sake! I feel like there is a much higher possibility of salmonella from that than from the dry food.


I've been wondering this myself! Does anyone know more about this - is the risk of getting salmonella that much greater with feeding raw? Is it greater but still way under the risk from these recalled bags?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hoping everyone who needs to change foods that your dogs do well on the new food. I never knew Wellness was made by diamond? I thought it was Old Mother Hubbard? Or was that a long time ago??


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

oakleysmommy said:


> Hoping everyone who needs to change foods that your dogs do well on the new food. I never knew Wellness was made by diamond? I thought it was Old Mother Hubbard? Or was that a long time ago??


 
Wellness and Eagle Pack were 2 companies that were sold to Berwynn (sp?) several years ago and then put under the WellPet umbrella.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, we did it, we made the switch. On Saturday morning I returned the TOTW to the retailer for a full refund - no questions asked. I kind of feel bad for them - the line-up of people returning food manufactured by Diamond was huge. 

Anyway, instead of switching to Fromm, they recommended Acana Grasslands - which I like because it's Canadian (with me being Canadian of course) and you know where the ingredients come from. 

They also told me to switch cold turkey (which normally they wouldn't recommend) and just to mix a bit of pumpkin in with his new food. I was impressed - zero digestion issues and perfectly firm poops!

So far so good on this food - hopefully we have a winner here


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Lil_Burke said:


> Well, we did it, we made the switch. On Saturday morning I returned the TOTW to the retailer for a full refund - no questions asked. I kind of feel bad for them - the line-up of people returning food manufactured by Diamond was huge.
> 
> Anyway, instead of switching to Fromm, they recommended Acana Grasslands - which I like because it's Canadian (with me being Canadian of course) and you know where the ingredients come from.
> 
> ...


That's good news! I usually switch over within 2 meals and add pumpkin or plain Greek yogurt.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for this post I just called my wife & told her not to feed Jack his TOTW untill I get home & check the code.I can't believe this it took me a long time to find a food Jack liked


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just an FYI: I filed a report with Diamond online and received a response to call because they needed more information. When I called them, I was not in their system and I had to file another report. So, you might want to make sure they got your info.

Henry's product code is not on the recall, but he was sick within less than 24 hours of consumption. So, hopefully, the have the info. now, since it sounds like they may need to expand the recall.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Sre enough Jacks bag is on the list dang it.Again thanks for posting I love this site.Going to call the store tomarrow & see if they will take care of it or I have to go direct


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The list on the Diamond recall page keeps growing and the affected codes are changing: Diamond Pet Recall |.

Please check again if it has been a few days since you looked. I don't think we're anywhere near the end of this.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't either, unfortunately.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Two new threads add Solid Gold to the brands affected: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...feeding-recipes/114244-solid-gold-recall.html and http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...information/114237-5-7-solid-gold-recall.html.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> The list on the Diamond recall page keeps growing and the affected codes are changing: Diamond Pet Recall |.
> 
> Please check again if it has been a few days since you looked. I don't think we're anywhere near the end of this.


Interesting--your link doesn't include the Wellness brand(s?) on recall.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I put Jaro's food in a bin and don't keep the bag, but we recycle and luckily we had the bag there. Not on the recall but I do think I will be changing brands.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I have not heard anything or read anything about "Wellness" being recalled. Did not know, that was made by Diamond or in the Diamond plant.
Still feeding TOTW, my bag does not have the production code of the re-called bags. The dogs are doing good, no tummy problems, so far, I am not worried.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> I have not heard anything or read anything about "Wellness" being recalled. Did not know, that was made by Diamond or in the Diamond plant.
> Still feeding TOTW, my bag does not have the production code of the re-called bags. The dogs are doing good, no tummy problems, so far, I am not worried.





> May 5, 2012
> 
> Dear Pet Parents,
> 
> ...


I called yesterday and was told they are testing their Senior formula as well for possible recall. Everything else is supposedly made in their company owned plant in Indiana. According to the person I spoke with, Diamond and Wellness "divorced" on 3/1/12.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Tractor Supply was great about my return even though I didn't have the receipt. If I didn't want dog food, they would have issued an in-store credit. I still have to return a bag of cat food. Honey was doing so well on the TOTW salmon formula but now I'm researching other grain free brands. I'm just not comfortable buying food produced by Diamond anymore.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Interesting--your link doesn't include the Wellness brand(s?) on recall.


Yes, I noticed that. However, there is an announcement on the Wellness site: News.

We have decided to stick with TOTW, avoiding the affected lots. My dogs have been thriving on TOTW and I recognize that any company can have problems in production facilities. I know others are deciding differently, but I want to reward companies that tell the truth and announce a recall when there is a problem. I hope we don't lose sight of the fact that for most of the companies, the recall is strictly precautionary.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldensGirl said:


> Yes, I noticed that. However, there is an announcement on the Wellness site: News.
> 
> We have decided to stick with TOTW, avoiding the affected lots. My dogs have been thriving on TOTW and I recognize that any company can have problems in production facilities. I know others are deciding differently, but I want to reward companies that tell the truth and announce a recall when there is a problem. I hope we don't lose sight of the fact that for most of the companies, the recall is strictly precautionary.


My contention with Wellness is they tried to hide their association with Diamond when I called them when the first recalls were announced. I asked point blank if there was an association between the two companies and was told absolutely not. Fast Forward a few weeks and oh, well, yes, there was one after all. Kinda hard to admire a company that does that!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> My contention with Wellness is they tried to hide their association with Diamond when I called them when the first recalls were announced. I asked point blank if there was an association between the two companies and was told absolutely not. Fast Forward a few weeks and oh, well, yes, there was one after all. Kinda hard to admire a company that does that!


I'm with you completely about Wellness. The issues you have had with their dishonesty would drive me away, too.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Another recall added*

There is another new addition to the recall list as of yesterday - Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Dog Lamb and Rice Dry Food:http//diamondpet.com/information/. 

What worries me about this is the continued expansion of the recall.

Another thread confirms that dogs are getting infected with salmonella as a result of eating the contaminated food: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...almonella-confirmed-two-dogs-fed-diamond.html.


----------

